# Crown color



## adpfnp (Jul 30, 2012)

What color crown molding should be used for an area that has cedar wood ceilings, beige porcelain tiles, and white baseboards and door casings?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would probably paint it to match the rest of the trim. But white sounds awfully stark for all of it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior Decorating.


----------

